# Berechnung Datendurchsatz Datenbus



## metno (9. Mai 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich die Geschwindigkeit des Datenbusses berechnen lässt Bei einer Busbreite von 64 Bit und einem Takt von 800 MHz ist diese Rechnung richtig?

800'000'000 * 64 ? 6.4 GB/s 

Bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

64Bit =~ 8Byte -> 8Byte x 800*10^6 /1000 = 6,4*10^6 KByte/sek. = 6,4*10^3 MByte/s = 6,4 GByte/s.

Habe es nur nochmal durchgerechnet, da Deine Rechnung ohne Einheiten per Se falsch wäre 

mfg chmee


----------



## metno (9. Mai 2007)

Ja sry habe ich vergessen. demfall ist meine Rechnung richtig. Danke.


----------

